# Sites around Nuremburg



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We will be around there in June, partly for the beer fest at Erlangen, and interested in camping sites, not aires in the area. Any clues please as the ACSI doesn't have any there.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

En Route to Croatia we stayed  HERE

Very pleasant site, and very convenient for the train into the town, I seem to remember.

But that was a few years ago

Andrew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Two sites listed in the MHF database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5045

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5124


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. WOMEN!!! It seems we are not going there now. Madam is not the slightest interested in the middle or east of Germany. We've just had our first real talk about the trip with all the maps and after all the planning I had done over weeks, then giving her a route, she has vetoed it. So it's straight down from our first stop in Paderborn, staying with friends, then break the journey to Lake Constance mid way somewhere on way down to Mittenwald, then fiddle up to Heidelberg and then Rhine Moselle in detail plus fuel in Lux.
We have 4 weeks so I think we may be missing stuff but SWMBO you know.


----------

